# My next (last?) bench



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have started building my next (and hopefully last) bench. This one is is intended to have features very helpful for woodworking by hand.

I took ideas and features from Paul Sellers' bench, the Logan Cabinet Shoppe bench, and the Newfangled bench.

It has a planing stop, a crochet, an apron, twin screw vise, and a customizable table top.

It is made 100% from 2x3 and 2x4s. The total cost is about $25.

The drawing shows pipe clamps, but I will probably end up with wood screws.

What is the deal with the customizable top? It has a center section that can be removed to give the bench a well, or an opening for custom accessories (like a router insert if I NEED to use a power router), or just a solid center section. This idea came primarily from the newfanged bench.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd not have a removeable section in my bench if it's a handtool bench, but that's just me. Ridgidness is so important. If you can make it removable and not lose any of the ridgidity of a solid top bench, then give it a shot. 

P.S. This won't be your last bench. Trust me.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it will still be extremely rigid. The legs are made from 2 2x3s, glued and screwed, and I am very confident that they are not going to move at all front to back.

And the way the apron attaches to the legs should ensure that there is no give in that direction either. That is why it is so wide.

So it should be 100% rigid even without the top.

The top will be 3 sections of two 2x4s edge glued. They will be bolted or screwed to the cross pieces between the legs.

PS - I'm sure you are right about it not being my last bench, but I can hope, can't I?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is some detail about the support structure. The wedges in the leg joints serve to keep the legs from getting wobbly. This idea came from the design of paul sellers' workbenches. He swears by it.

All that stuff (except the wedges) is built into to the aprons. The aprons are attached to the leg assemblies with lag bolts, and additionally supported by a piece running up the leg.

The top is supported by joists that sit on the joist supports built into the aprons. It is lag bolted to the cross pieces of the leg assemblies.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks pretty cool, Chris. How's the build coming?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

the legs are done. the aprons are glued. one of the top sections is glued, the 2nd one is drying currently. i don't have enough clamps to do more than one at a time.

most of it is dry-fit with screws. i am almost ready for the final glue-up.

but this will probably not be my last bench. i'm sure it will be very sturdy and work well, but it is only 4 feet long. that is how much space i have right now.

the leg assemblies can be re-used; I will be able to make a new top and aprons to turn it into a bigger bench.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

My bench is four feet by two (actually, about 49.5"x24.75"), and you'd be surprised how much you can do with that space. Last weekend I used it while cutting rabbets in the end of a 6' board, and it was perfectly stable. A four foot bench may hold you a lot longer than you expect!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Alex, thanks. I looked at your bench from the link you posted. It looks great, and I will (if you don't mind) incorporate some of the featured you included in mine as well, primarily the plywood side panels and the shelves. I already have a few pieces I can use for those. That will provide two important things: weight and storage.

I have some parts for a simple leg vise, even simpler than yours; it is a 12" long piece of 3/4" all-thread and a couple of nuts, $5 at the local big box.

The only power tool I have used so far is a drill to make the pilot holes for the screws. But I must to confess ... yesterday, I was in a rush, so I had the guy at Home Depot cut the last 2x4 for me with their RAS. I had him pull it slowly, so I ended up with a good clean cut. That is the only board I did not cut by hand.

My screws are from a big box of leftover 2 1/2" long galvanized deck screws.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

By all means, use what you want from my design! That's why I posted the article, after all. 

I originally intended to use all-thread for a vise screw, but I decided I wasn't going to be happy with the speed it moved. The thread I used is something like 4 threads per inch, so if you get it moving it opens and closes really fast. The best all-thread I could find was something like 12 threads per inch, which was just going to be SLOW. It may well work for you, though, and it will certainly be cheaper!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, this 3/4 thing is 10 TPI

I am expecting a shipment soon (thanks to firemedic) of a tap and die set for making my own wood screws. I don't remember the TPI of that, but I will more than likely end up with that. I still have the label on the all-thread, so I can return it after I get that going.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice! And I meant to mention in my last post, the bench so far looks good; nice and solid!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*Wood Threads*



Chris Curl said:


> Yeah, this 3/4 thing is 10 TPI
> 
> I am expecting a shipment soon (thanks to firemedic) of a tap and die set for making my own wood screws. I don't remember the TPI of that, but I will more than likely end up with that. I still have the label on the all-thread, so I can return it after I get that going.


It's 1-1/2" at 4 tpi. Its quite suitable for a double screw vise.

By the way, when you go to cut your threads I found brushing several coats of MS with paste wax dissolved in on the wood to be cut works very well. start doing that about 30 min prior to cutting and apply several coats. 

Also, when you tap the nuts advance a bit, retract, advance, etc etc...


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

MS ... hmmm ... the only thing that comes to mind is Multiple Sclerosis ... that's not it ... hmmmm ... I should probably know this ... my mind is more like a sieve everyday ... hmmmm


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

psst... *mineral spirits*


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Gilgaron said:


> psst... *mineral spirits*


heh, doh. thanks.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I think that bench will serve you well. Good luck with it. If I could add one tip, I would put some oil or grease on the thread of the pipe clamps, I ended up doing that with mine and it made life a lot easier.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I have some parts for a simple leg vise, even simpler than yours; it is a 12" long piece of 3/4" all-thread and a couple of nuts, $5 at the local big box.


Just a note if anyone is reading this and wanting to use a metal threaded rod. As Chris pointed out all-thread is really not a good choice for a vice. It's too slow and probably too soft as well.

What you want is Acme threaded rod which is available from many sources in many different sizes. It is a much cheaper alternative than buying a complete screw assembly as long as you are willing to do a little work yourself. 

One source is McMaster-Carr. Amazon also carries many sizes.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*Some Inspiration*

A little inspiration ~


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

jean, thanks for the pics. i am inspired, that is for sure. mine is a simpler than those, but along thoselines.

mine is heavily influenced by the bench paul sellers advocates. he calls it a jointer's bench.

i think you'd like my vise end. it is a hunk of beech from my woodpile cut and drilled. it still has the bark on it even.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

well, it's done for the most part. it even has the planing stop. but i have not put on a vise yet.

it is extremely rigid, but too light. i need to add some weight because it can slide when i am sawing or planing. the garage floor is covered with these composite plastic tiles that do not have alot of friction, so everything slides easier on it than concrete.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks cool so far. Get some of the friction pads from Lee Valley and put them under your feet to add some traction. It doesn't replace brute weight, but it will help. Are you going to add some holes in the front apron for supporting long boards when edge planing? I think you'd find that helpful.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ACP said:


> Looks cool so far. Get some of the friction pads from Lee Valley and put them under your feet to add some traction. It doesn't replace brute weight, but it will help. Are you going to add some holes in the front apron for supporting long boards when edge planing? I think you'd find that helpful.


Yes, I am going to add holes as needed. I also need to get the crochet made and installed.

They are remodeling at work, and have a bunch of carpet scraps left over. These are those tiles that you glue down, and thay have rubber on the back side. I grabbed a bunch; I hope they will provide some needed friction. The other variable is the leg adjusters. I think they slide easily too.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

This looks like a nice bench. Did boards you used for the top have square edges?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks nobo10. no the edges are rounded. they are standard 2x3 and 2x4s from home depot.


----------

